# Vet handles very angry cat



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2018)

I thought this was interesting.  Poor Max has been fired/banned from other vet clinics...probably frightened, maybe a bad experience, or past abuse.  The vet tech does a good job explaining the various procedure/steps.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

Interesting and excellent video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2018)

What a remarkably skilled, compassionate vet tech.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 20, 2018)

My daughter used to be a Vet Tech before marriage.  I'm going to send this to her, she will really appreciate it.  She has some horror stories to share of fellow Vet Techs getting bitten by cats.  They are the worst bites ever!  Cats have a large number of bacteria in their mouths capable of causing tissue infections and flu like symptoms, and can spread to the heart and the brain, leading to death if not treated quickly.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2018)

Ronni said:


> My daughter used to be a Vet Tech before marriage.  I'm going to send this to her, she will really appreciate it.  She has some horror stories to share of fellow Vet Techs getting bitten by cats.  They are the worst bites ever!  Cats have a large number of bacteria in their mouths capable of causing tissue infections and flu like symptoms, and can spread to the heart and the brain, leading to death if not treated quickly.



Ah... now I understand why the tech said that if the cat bit someone they would need fairly immediate medical treatment.  Thanks for explaining this.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2018)

That was really interesting!


----------



## WillieB (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## jujube (Feb 12, 2019)

If I had a pet, that's the kind of tech I'd want taking care of it.


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2019)

Those ladies have a lot more guts than I do.  As a child, I was bitten by a cat & I guess I was lucky because I didn't tell anyone & I didn't get an infection.  I've heard how serious a cat bite can be - much worse than a dog's.
I love animals; all kinds.  I care for 3 wild cats, 2 opossums & 4 raccoons.  The cats fight over my lap & when one is in it, she spits at the three others to scare them away.

When I was around 16, I got a baby Boa Constrictor & I had no idea how large he would get.  Within a few years, he was 12 ft. & 80 lbs.  He loved being handled & when I had to put him back, he'd squeeze tighter.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 19, 2019)

I've heard that cat bites are very bad, but have also heard that human bites are the worst.  Great video, really enjoyed it!


----------

